# Dried Fruit Oatcakes



## pratibha83 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Ingredients*

old fashioned rolled oats, 2 cups
ground cinnamon, 1/2 tsp
baking soda, 1/2 tsp
salt, 1/8 tsp
melted vegetable spread, 2 tbsp
honey, 1 tbsp
favorite dried fruit, 3 tbsp                                                                                                                                                                                     *

Directions*

 Preheat oven 400 degrees.
In a mixing bowl, combine oats, cinnamon, baking soda, and salt. Make a  well in the center and add the veggie spread and honey. combine with a  rubber spatula until all oats are coated. Mix in fruit. Heat 1 cup of  water in a teakettle or saucepan until very hot but not boiling. Add  water 2 tbsp at a time to oat mixture, stirring after each addition with  a rubber spatula, until oats become wet and sticky. You will not need  to use all the water. With wet hands, mix oat dough a final time. Dough  will be sticky and loose. 
Scoop and drop dough onto greased baking sheet making two-inch rounds,  flat oatcakes. 
Bake oatcakes until edges turn golden brown and centers are firm and not  sticky, about 15 minutes (depending on oven). The oatcakes will crisp  while cooling.


----------

